
Former MI6 agent's frustration as FBI sat on Donald Trump Russia file for months - r721
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/donald-trump-russia-dossier-file-investigation-hacking-christopher-steele-mi6-a7526901.html
======
Natsu
That's a funny article. It's all about the history of the report, but not a
single word about corroborating evidence for any of the claims found in said
report. That sort of silence becomes deafening after a while.

Given that the details that are verifiable are faring poorly--the wrong
Michael Cohen was in Prague--that's not so good:

[https://twitter.com/jaketapper/status/819187673961287681](https://twitter.com/jaketapper/status/819187673961287681)

Worse, there are (disputed) claims that the most infamous allegation in the
report is a hoax from this guy:

[https://twitter.com/trsprudence](https://twitter.com/trsprudence)

The hoax appears to have passed through a lot of hands, so it may never be
possible to establish sourcing on this one, but other journalists report
having seen the hoax, and it certainly reads like something the chans would
dream up. They also point to this as one of their inspirations:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/2gk74a/til_w...](https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/2gk74a/til_when_the_kgb_tried_to_blackmail_indonesian/)

In short, I'll wait until I can get some verifiable facts here. The media has
had this doc for months now, too, from other reports. If they had something
out of this that they could report, someone should have done so by now.

~~~
Natsu
I see that I've touched a nerve here. Can anyone explain which of these facts
they disagree with?

